# Recommendation ?



## CrushingFist (Mar 15, 2006)

I am turning 20yrs old this sunday hehe happy bday to me 
I am Latino (not that anyone cares) and am slim. 
6'2ft.tall maybe 6'2 1/2, 6'3, haven't checked. 
I weigh 160-165lbs 
I have a very fast metabilism. 
I am trying to gain some muscle mass / lean muscle. 
I have weights at home, so I started 2weeks ago to workout at home, and I try 3x a week, I will increase to 4-5x. I bought http://www.musclesurf.com/massexplosion.html to help me. I read in order for my type of metabilism to gain , is to get 3000 calories + per day, work out intensively, sleep 8-10hours . Eat approximately 7x a day that is. 

So i am trying to do whatever it takes, anyone can help me. I bought the http://www.musclesurf.com/nlarge2.html before in the summer and I gained 15-20lbs you can say, I was on 140lbs and in a month period I increased, even looked better when look in the mirror. So my goal is 185-200lbs . My uncle is 6'2 240 he has a rough phsyic so he doesnt look bad but he doesnt have time to help me .. 



Thanks


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2006)

Do a Google search for MuscleTech they make a whole variety of muscle producing supplements and their phone staff is very friendly..A fast metabolism?? I should have such problems...


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2006)

I would think of your training as a long term program and increase poundage slowly and steadily. Do it in a healthy way. Beware of the "magic" pills and powders that cost a lot!
you can work the entire body 3 times per week or break up the body parts on different days. I have used both programs successfully. I think it really comes down to doing the exercises correctly and being consistent in your workouts and making progressive increases in weight and / or reps.
Nutrition and proper rest are also key.
Note your progress regularly by weighing yourself and noticing how your clothes fit. It helps to also keep a log book of your exercise routine. Start noticing what works and what doesn't. 
good luck!


----------



## Hannya (Mar 17, 2006)

6'3 (22 now) latino here myself  I weighted 140 last year and I just hit 200 a couple days ago. I am/was gaining 10 lbs a month (7 months in so far), eat a TON of chicken/fish I mean a TON. 10-12 meals a day, you dont wanna eat big meals because you wanna train your metabolism to use the fuel as soon as its provided to build up muscle. Give up all junk food, soda, sugars, since I don't always have time to cook I usually stock up on lean cuisines (they taste ok, but get old after awhile).

What I did was workout 5-7 days a week, I didn't do any cardio just pyramid lifting (2hrs). You wanna make sure your getting at least 1g- 1.5g or protein per lbs of your weight. I recently bought a 90% whey powder because I got sick of eating 5-10 eggs a day for protein :/ I would stay away from "miracle" pills/powders etc. If you can try to drink a gallon of milk a day, thats about 138g of protein/some fats and its what worked for me (highly recommended).

Right now I'm 200 at 11% bodyfat (looking to get 200lbs clean at 6% bodyfat), when you get to your ideal weight lay off the milk as your gonna wanna start to tone up.  I tried many times to put on weight before, and diet is KEY. Not only do you have to eat alot but you also have to eat the right foods. Your on the right path man, just keep at it and you will get there.

After you put it on I have no idea how to maintain, I just arrived at my goal myself and am weary to cut back on my diet as I dont wanna lose my results, but I also dont wanna be gaining anymore after 210lb. Anyways good luck bro, keep us posted.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Im also latino 
I weighed myself today I worked out this week 3x and I was 170lbs with fitted clothes that were light. A|X jeans, Diesel shirt, pumas. Yes I'll want to get to 200lbs, thanks for the tips man, so I'll be drinking tons of milk  

Yea I dont eat eggs anymore, last time I did I was eating 4 eggwhites and I got naucious and I had to throw it out of my mouth, I tried eating 1 again 2-3months later and had the same feeling so yuck. 

So I can't be eating big meals? 

Well my father is a vegetarian so lots of fish in the house, but mainly my mom cooks fish for my father, and chicken for me/sister. 

I dont believe in magical pills 

I do think powders help, I read musclesurf.com , what they recommend what I'll be using.. 

Powders just help, but food is #1


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Mar 20, 2006)

CrushingFist said:
			
		

> Thanks Im also latino
> I weighed myself today I worked out this week 3x and I was 170lbs with fitted clothes that were light. A|X jeans, Diesel shirt, pumas. Yes I'll want to get to 200lbs, thanks for the tips man, so I'll be drinking tons of milk
> 
> Yea I dont eat eggs anymore, last time I did I was eating 4 eggwhites and I got naucious and I had to throw it out of my mouth, I tried eating 1 again 2-3months later and had the same feeling so yuck.
> ...


 
Not a hard rule on the timing and size of meals.  People are different and their metabolism is different, you know?  Sometimes it's just trial and error...tweaking here and changing there and finding what works well for you and what doesn't.

You seem to be thinking and the right track, though.


----------



## CrushingFist (May 7, 2006)

Hey all. Its been a month or two. 

What do you guys think of these 2 formulas?

I've used N-Large 2 before .(2-3x a day) but at that time training wasnt serious

I've used Mass Explosion for the past 2months . (2x a day)


What I don't know is should I drink this on weekends too when I dont work out? I havent been doing situps so it seems I have some skin there now  But still pretty much flat 

http://www.musclesurf.com/nlarge2.html
http://www.musclesurf.com/massexplosion.html

Would like some input. Since my training is becoming more 3-5x per week and I'm working harder, I'm thinking of getting N-Large2 once again and see how it will result me. Its hard for me to consume 7 meals a day, #1 Hardly time to eat as much, and usually my house (parents living) lacks most of those muscle gaining food . but since my father is veggie, I take advantage of extra fish, and my mom cooks meat/chicken for me, her, and sister. 

Well thats all for now Thanks


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (May 7, 2006)

yeah i wish i had that fast metabolism problem....


----------



## bobster_ice (May 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday man.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

I ve never heard of either, but from my experience with similar powders and magic pills, I ve come to realize that the majority of the stuff out there is complete crap.  Honestly, you should get a trainer, I did, and it worked out a whole lot better.  I told him what my long term goals were, and he developed a plan from me, sure it was a completely different lifestyle turnaround, but it worked.


----------



## Lisa (May 7, 2006)

Crushingfist,

I recently attended a seminar on helping athletes succeed.

It basically was a performance enhancing workshop focusing on Informed decision making in sport related to drugs, supplements, nutraceuticals and food.  Good stuff.  I learned a lot.

Anyways, the speakers touched on the subject of protein powders etc.  One of the things they said they noticed in their studies was that once an athlete started taking a supplement of any kind, the amount of workouts they did also increased yet the athlete swore up and down that it was the supplement that got them stronger and bigger, not the fact that they went from working out 2x a week to 5 or 6x a week.  It was like that little can of supplement talked to them and encouraged them to work out more.  

Like Shirtripper said, you are definitely on the right track, just tweak it to make it work for you.


----------



## mantis (May 7, 2006)

CrushingFist said:
			
		

> I am turning 20yrs old this sunday hehe happy bday to me
> I am Latino (not that anyone cares) and am slim.
> 6'2ft.tall maybe 6'2 1/2, 6'3, haven't checked.
> I weigh 160-165lbs
> ...



work out and take maybe protien.  Yeast also helps buffing your muschles BUT if you are not working out enough you will get a 'bear belly'. it's basically like drinking bear.
do not rush into gaining weight, then you will have to deal with a big belly, which is a lot harder than gaining weight. moi 2 cents


----------



## CrushingFist (May 7, 2006)

Thanks all. I'm planning to workout at least 3x a week hard. If I have time I'll do 5x . Before working out or when I don't work out (Weekends) I will work on my abs so the Weight_Gainer wont' sleep there. 

I've noticed when I started working out and I do situps afterwards I get a cramp on my belly section, like a little guy tryin to come out from inside lol. scary it looked the first 2x . So I stopped doing situps, and my neighbor said because I didn't stretch good, could be, but I remember always doing situps without stretching but I guess the right way should be followed. I will try again stretch very very well, do situps, then weights, then some more situps. 

Before I lift weights I do 5-10 pushups (not reps) to warm up.

But once again, do I have drink the protein shakes on the days i dont work out?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 7, 2006)

CrushingFist said:
			
		

> But once again, do I have drink the protein shakes on the days i dont work out?


The two listed are "weight gainers" not "protein shakes" despite the significant amount of protein.  The caloric density is the is big defference.  Think of them as meals.  for gaining weight increased caloric intake and protein consumption are key (not to discount other major nutritional forces) so think of taking one of these shakes as an easy way to "fill in" between meals or where it just isn't possible to force anymore chicken and rice down (i.e. vomit).  Always eat good, quality, solid food.  There is an idea of "zig-zagging" ones diet in relation to energy expenditure and physical activity of that day and it is quite good.  For you, however it will be important to maintain a pretty high intake on off days as well, due to the really high metabolism.

This is a great site and all the articles are top-notch.  There is an E-book on the same subject if you are interested:
http://www.drsquat.com/index.cfm?action=viewarticle&articleID=58


----------



## CrushingFist (May 7, 2006)

Thank YOu so much. 

What do you say then I may need to get Pure Whey Protein also and drink that on top?


----------

